# The Great Gatsby (spoilers)



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Όπως σας είπα, διάβασα αυτές τις μέρες αυτό το βιβλίο. Με εντυπωσιάζει η δύναμη του συγγραφέα να δημιουργεί εικόνες και είναι και πολύ ενδιαφέρων ο τρόπος με τον οποίο υπονοεί κάποια πράγματα αντί να τα λέει ξεκάθαρα.

Φτάνοντας στα υπονοούμενα, λοιπόν, για πείτε μου, όσοι το έχετε διαβάσει, τη γνώμη σας για την παρακάτω σκηνή. Είναι η σκηνή που ο Νικ περνάει μια μέρα μαζί με τον Τομ και την ερωμένη του δεύτερου και γνωρίζει τον κύριο Μακί, ανάμεσα στον οποίο και στον ίδιο εκτυλίσσονται τα ακόλουθα. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι πέρασαν τη νύχτα (ή μέρος της νύχτας) μαζί στο κρεβάτι - σχημάτισε κανείς άλλος την ίδια εντύπωση;

Then Mr. McKee turned and continued on out the door. Taking my hat from the chandelier I followed.
"Come to lunch some day," he suggested, as we groaned down in the elevator.
"Where?"
"Anywhere."
"Keep your hands off the lever," snapped the elevator boy.
"I beg your pardon," said Mr. McKee with dignity, "I didn't know I was touching it."
"All right," I agreed, "I'll be glad to."



. . . I was standing beside his bed and he was sitting up between the sheets, clad in his underwear, with a great portfolio in his hands.
"Beauty and the Beast . . . Loneliness . . . Old Grocery Horse . . .Brook'n Bridge . . . ."
Then I was lying half asleep in the cold lower level of the Pennsylvania Station, staring at the morning "Tribune" and waiting for the four o'clock train.
​


----------



## arberlis† (Jun 7, 2013)

Έχοντας μεταφράσει πρόσφατα τον Γκάτσμπυ στις εκδόσεις Άγρα, έχω νωπή αντίληψη του βιβλίου. 

Πράγματι, το κομμάτι που παραθέτεις είναι "περίεργο". Πιθανότατα υπονοείται ομοφυλοφιλία (ή αμφιφυλία του Νικ Κάραγουαιη, μια και ξέρουμε ότι έχει ερωτική σχέση με την Τζόρνταν). Ωστόσο, τίποτα δεν είναι απολύτως βέβαιο, το απόσπασμα παραμένει αλλόκοτο και σαν να μη κολλάει στο όλο βιβλίο. Πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύναμο, δεν προσθέτει τίποτα ουσιώδες, μπερδεύει τα πράγματα, και αν ήμουν editor θα το έσβηνα.


----------

